# Seattle/Cougar Mountain Route



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

Does anyone have a route description for Cougar Mt coming from Seattle/Mercer Island?

Any clubs rides I can join some evening or weekend?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Most direct way is over I-90, follow the bike path through the wetland area, take a right, go under 405, turn left a couple of blocks up, turn right on Newport Way and ride a ways down to the foot of Cougar Mountain.

There is a good hills ride on Sunday through the Cascade Bicycle Club. But I usually do long rides on Saturday and hate getting up that early on Sunday.


----------

